# Shout out to Psion!



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 17, 2006)

Not sure this is the appropriate place to put this but...

I just wanted to say thanks to Psion.  His reviews in the review database have really been an excellent source for me to determine whether I _really_ want a book or not.  He has reviewed so many of the books I have been interested in over the past few years.  His reviews are in-depth and most always extremely accurate.  When I decide to consider buying a book I know very little about, I check the reviews here.  If I find a review by Psion, I read that one first.  Lately, I have read _only_ his reviews for books I am interested in, simply because they are detailed and I so frequently agree with his take.

So...thanks to Psion for great reviews of d20 material!


----------



## HellHound (Sep 17, 2006)

Psion and I don't agree on everything RPG-related, but we agree on a lot. And his insight is always solid.

I've used his reviews as a gauge of what I'm buying for years now.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 17, 2006)

Let me just add that I have never met Psion nor have I ever had an online discussion with him of any kind.  I just felt the need to compliment him on his great reviews.  After reading one of his reviews, I feel like I've actually skimmed the material being reviewed.  When I have doubts as to whether a book will be good or not, I frequently come here and look for his review of that book to help make my decision easier.


----------



## Imruphel (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually this thread is a great idea.

I've been lurking on these boards from the very beginning and have always appreciated Psion's reviews. Thanks very much!


----------



## lior_shapira (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm a John Cooper fanboy myself    but Psion's reviews are also really great! keep up the good work!


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 17, 2006)

He's consistent, accurate, and most important to me -- he keeps his emotions and any kind of snarkiness out of his reviews.  His reviews help the fans rather than punish or reward the author/publisher.  Thanks for years of service Alan!


----------



## Ripzerai (Sep 17, 2006)

Also, he has a fetching mustache.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 17, 2006)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Psion and I don't agree on everything RPG-related, but we agree on a lot. And his insight is always solid.



Seconded.

His consistency makes it easy for me to get a good idea what I will like whether it is something we agree on or not.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 18, 2006)

He's _my _favorite Staff Reviewer here


----------



## Psion (Sep 18, 2006)

Aw, shucks...  

Thanks guys. After a long lull, I'm trying to get back into my stride. It's nice to know you are appreciated.

(Funny side note... I discovered this thread playing with RSS feeds...)


----------

